
Resources for Learning about .NET Internals - matthewwarren
http://www.mattwarren.org/2018/01/22/Resources-for-Learning-about-.NET-Internals/
======
j_s
Are there any "awesome lists" on Github that are actually curated like this?
Most wind up being giant piles of links... maybe it's time for a new term for
a list with some additional ratings/rankings/reviews added.

~~~
matthewwarren
> Are there any "awesome lists" on Github that are actually curated like this?

Good question, I've not found one for '.NET Internals', that why I wrote the
post.

But in general, it would be nice to know about more 'curated' lists, I've
found that giant piles of links stop being useful after a certain size!

------
Shoothe
Mind that there are even more gems hidden inside .NET e.g. modopt/modreq or
Constrained Execution Regions.

~~~
matthewwarren
Oohh, thanks for those, you've given me more things to go off and learn about!

------
barrkel
I've been blogging about this for longer than Sasha Goldshtein (if his blog is
the evidence), see e.g.:

[http://blog.barrkel.com/2006/05/call-vs-callvirt-for-c-
non-v...](http://blog.barrkel.com/2006/05/call-vs-callvirt-for-c-non-
virtual.html)

I'm no longer super-interested in .net internals though.

~~~
matthewwarren
Thanks for the link, I'll add your blog to the list

(I guess I'm (sadly) biased towards newer blogs, as I've only been digging
into .NET Internals for the last few years.)

~~~
barrkel
No worries at all. I used to work on the Delphi compiler's .net target, so I
know many details of the internals from 2.0 to about 3.5 or so and blogged
about them a bunch, though with a Delphi bias.

------
jeroen
"All Your Base Are Belong To Us" and "Andrey Akinshin’s blog" do not link to
anything (but _are_ clickable).

~~~
matthewwarren
Thanks for spotting that, I've just updated the post to have the proper links

